# PCB shore fishing



## caughtinarut (Dec 27, 2016)

Can you expect to catch much from shore this time of year? I know during the summer it seems it is not so good.


----------



## blakely (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, check out the bay county land based fishing group on Facebook. Lots of fish being caught from piers and bridges this time of year.


----------

